# The garage re-work/re-kit has begun!!



## wrxmania

Well, today's major work was a much quicker than expected start by our builder on working on our heap of a garage.

I have been working quite a bit on my recent car purchase so this is a diversion, and a decent amount of time will be needed:

New Car Project Thread

Basically the damp proof course is about 30cm up the wall, and water leaks/seeps/pours in - the garage is years old and is basically secure (we put a new roof on it) but it's damp & floods so no use for tools, a car or anything of value.

However, our builder has now started to bitumen seal 60cm up the walls, felt the edging, build a waterproof membrane basin and then concrete a new level floor for us. I can then start to work on kitting it out, finishing the walls, gyproc ceiling, better lights, rewire and sort the plumbing, new garage door, sort the rear window and wall crack and then deal with all the storage & work benching options - ready for a wee project "how does this thing work" car 

Before (and no real shots of the puddles on the floor or dampness):



Stage one done (next work will be Saturday and Sunday):







Needs quite a bit of work, as you can see, but is 2.95 metres wide and pretty much 5 metres long inside so is a reasonable size, if I can spend the time, £££ and effort to get it to a decent workshop standard.

Watertight is the first top priority though - leaked for all of the 9 years we have lived here (and probably for 30 before that).

Brian.


----------



## wrxmania

Any hints & tips would be appreciated for the insides.


----------



## DouglasH

Look forward to following this project Brian.


----------



## ells_924

why is the water coming in?
what is the condition of the pointing, it looks like there is a few gaps arounts the windows so look to point these up and check the lower levels.

a pic of the outside would be good to see whats what, could save a few bob.


----------



## wrxmania

The water is coming in below the damvproof course, as it's never been properly sealed since it was built.

The exterior is all very good, new-ish roughcast all round, and a new roof as of a few years ago. The water is coming in from the sides of the garage, not near the gaps in the walls around the windows (I took those pics to show some of the repairs that will be done over time).

Luckily the builder is very good, is my neighbour, and is making good progress in sealing and tanking the floor, as well as finally screeding and putting down a level concrete floor over the tank for the first time in it's life  The current floor is like someone has poured it down and levelled it with a floor brush at best!

It's like a garage where they finished the basics but forgot to deal with the sealing or interior.

Here's tonight's progress pics after some more felting, tanking and now the first stages of the level for the floor to go down:







Making progress...


----------



## Cy-Zuki

Big job!


----------



## wrxmania

Indeed. All in around 20 hours so far I estimate. The great thing in, as it's my neighbour next door, when he finishes other jobs, her has been working on it from late afternoon until late (10pm tonight). Also going to finish it Saturday/Sunday.

These are todays progress pics - you can see that the bulk of the floor is now having it's levelling/screed, finally bringing the floor smooth/level and up to the height of the garage door entry lip, which previously needed boards to get over. Probably about 2 inches thick on top of the concert base.

Pretty pleased so far, and will hopefully make the garage completely useable and ready for development inside & with a new garage door/window replacement or refurb etc.


----------



## Doona

Looks spot on, got a great project there


----------



## wrxmania

Thanks guys. Looking a lot better than it did last week already!


----------



## Puntoboy

Looks good that. It will be a very usable space once done. Are you thinking of adding insulation?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cy-Zuki

Making a nice job of that.


----------



## JB052

Thats quite a good sized garage, but a lot of work. Starting to look better already.


----------



## wrxmania

Not specifically as it's not a very cold garage anyway.

My basic plans for the garage are:

Refurb OR replace the window
Replace the garage door (possibly higher opening if possible)
Seal up and issues outside the garage (any filling/pointing included) and paint roofline & the roughcast too.

Once the outside is completely watertight, and the inside floor/tanking is completed, I am looking to do the following:

Gyproc the ceiling, with some insulation above it.
Fit new, better lighting.
Sort the electric, multiple sockets and trunked properly (it's RCD's inside the house so ok in that sense).
Sort the plumbing/sink and make that all secure & neat.
On the back wall, I will fit kitchen cabinets along the floor at the wall, a work surface and some wall cabinets too. These will be the main storage.
Bike racks & other higher storage on the walls.
At the entry to the garage will be the rack/tool storage cab with all the car cleaning products and pressure washer etc.

Possibles:

Paint or install garage flooring
The walls - potentially just paint a light colour OR dot/dab Gyproc on the walls, joint fill & paint.

Beyond that, who knows


----------



## wrxmania

Here is where 50% of the contents are stored:



Rear 3/4's of the floor nearly cured - will be continued tomorrow and Sunday by the builder:


----------



## wrxmania

Progress being made. Garage floor almost finished, a few bits to tidy up, back wall crack sorted & sealed around window too, painted exterior roofline 1 coat after cleaning the roof & guttering last night.

Getting there:





Next steps - sorting the electrics, then getting the walls battened & Gyproc'd (wth insulation), bracketing the roof to the walls (as it has, we have now discovered) nothing except it's weight holding it in place (!!!), and then Gyproc (& insulation) on the roof. Then can begin other jobs - sorting the scrappy window out, changing the garage door, doing a bit more exterior work and then the interior build can begin. Oh, and when asking our builder to check out a wall down the driveway as it has some moss in the roughcast a section falling off, turns out the roughcast is hollow behind & not bonded to the brickwork - so that has to come off and be re-done too!!

Will be a while yet


----------



## wrxmania

The garage floor is also curing well, and looking reasonably good now. Next step is waiting on a price for all the gyro/insulation inside, exterior side wall on the driveway, wooden fence/gate to the rear of the garage, and tonnes of other jobs, and me sorting the electrics and basic plumbing - and for my OCD, stripping the sink out and cleaning 30 years of cement, oil & crap off it - it's quite a good quality porcelain sink so I hope it will clean up well - any tips appreciated for cleaning it up!


----------



## wrxmania

Anyone have good recommendations for ceiling lights for the garage - thinking to replace the single fluorescent strip light with a pair of LED lights, if such a think is available at a decent price/quality...


----------



## Soul boy 68

It's coming on really well, look forward to seeing the finished work :thumb:


----------



## wrxmania

Yeah - looking forward to it too. It's been a borderline useless area (albeit storing "stuff") to hold the pressure washer, tools, car stuff and various other bits of wood/junk/tables etc - but never safe for a car, bike or anything I don't really want rusting.

It will be great just getting it to a basic steel - new concrete floor, gyproc walls & ceiling, electrics and plumbing sorted and exterior good - then I can start installing storage, painting it and actually using it...


----------



## Bill58

wrxmania said:


> Anyone have good recommendations for ceiling lights for the garage - thinking to replace the single fluorescent strip light with a pair of LED lights, if such a think is available at a decent price/quality...


http://www.lyco.co.uk/deltech-41w-cool-white-led-batten-4ft.html
I have the 5ft version of this light which is very good. At this price they are a steal. ( I paid £60 each)


----------



## wrxmania

Thanks.

5 metre long garage - 4 be enough?


----------



## Bill58

wrxmania said:


> Thanks.
> 
> 5 metre long garage - 4 be enough?


Yes, 4 should be good.


----------



## wrxmania

Thanks.


----------



## wrxmania

Garage is a heap as needs completely sorted inside, but no point as still loads of work to do so not many updates. Worst part is - car cleaning stuff currently in a tent and pressure washer/hose is not connected = dirtier car than I would like!!! Put the racks back inside from outside and a few bits of wood to avoid any rain (and brushed the floor):




A couple of pics of the good quality Armitage Shanks sink that needs a "detailing"!!:


----------



## wrxmania

The garage project is about to move onto the next phase, after discussions with the builder (and a plumber & electrician via him). Just waiting on a garage door price/install, and a ramp being built to suit at the entrance, then the inside wall, ceiling, plumbing, electrics etc can begin in earnest.

Spent some time on the 30+ year old sink that has probably seen EVERYTHING down it.

Started like this:




Not the tidiest, so off went 3 hours of work (!!!) using industrial degreaser, scrubbing brush, 2 scrapers, sponge grit pads, Wonder Wheels (finally a use for it) and the pressure washer.











Quite proud of that - came up well. Now, where did I put my wax


----------



## Puntoboy

That looks wicked!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wrxmania

It's a bit better than it was


----------



## JB052

after some hard work thats a great turn around, excellent sink.


----------



## Jue

Cracking job that :thumb:


----------



## danwel

Good effort on the sink, look like new now


----------



## legend139

Very impressed with the turn around on that sink and the condition. Looks immaculate. Nicely done 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wrxmania

Spoke to the garage door company today - and they are coming out to measure up & final quote for an electric roller shutter. Hopefully get that, and the builder doing the ramp out of the garage (to suit the storm guard on the roller) soon


----------



## Alfa male

Ha ha I started thinking what's the point it will never come off but fair play that's a great result. Well done.


----------



## wrxmania

Bizarrely, I was walking along a corridor and there - inside a cleaners cupboard - was EXACTLY the same sink


----------



## wrxmania

Had a look online - can't believe the price of the sink!!!!

https://www.washwareessentials.co.uk/cleaners-sinks/alder-cleaners-sink


----------



## Cookies

wrxmania said:


> Had a look online - can't believe the price of the sink!!!!
> 
> https://www.washwareessentials.co.uk/cleaners-sinks/alder-cleaners-sink


Holy moley!!!!

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## wrxmania

Some progress being made (other than work on chipping away at getting the Lexus spot on).

After speaking to various companies, getting quotes and site visits etc, ordered the new garage door - an electric roller shutter, with manual override, powder coated with failsafe and anti-trap etc - then the rest of the building work can get going again in the garage 

Builder quoting for new side gate/fence beside garage (and exterior repairs) alongside roughcast wall beside the garage needing done too.

Work will be underway soon hopefully!


----------



## Danny B

Progress looking so far, great work on the sink. Saved a tidy sum by cleaning it


----------



## predator

Great work so far, and what a result with the sink:thumb:


----------



## rojer386

What a turnaround on that sink mate. Well done, it looks awesome.


----------



## Kev_mk3

That sink is brilliant. I wouldn't mind my mum has one as a planter in her garden I might borrow it now lol


----------



## wrxmania

I could not believe the price!!


----------



## dubb

The price!!!

Awesome job on the sink. Bodes well for the rest of the project.


----------



## carrera2s

Great work and thread, thanks for posting!


----------



## wrxmania

Just waiting on the garage door getting installed and the rest of the work can commence &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## ianrobbo1

Great job so far, :thumb: and that sink :doublesho

I suppose if you came up short, cash wise, you could always flog the sink to make up the difference!!:lol:


----------



## wrxmania

Indeed - just what my dad said - "it's only a garage"...

I did remind him of the fact we are piling money into getting it to a good standard anyway - and the sink is ideal as it is robust and has the bucket holder etc.


----------



## paul555sti

Nice garage project Brian and great work on the sink!


----------



## wrxmania

Still waiting on the garage door coming into stock - hoped by the end of this week, but no joy. The builder was going to start some of the other jobs this weekend but he obviously can't as yet!


----------



## wrxmania

Sorry for no updates - STILL waiting on the garage door coming in to stock and being fitted!


----------



## wrxmania

On a positive the inside of the garage with the new floor etc has been bone dry even through all sorts of rain!


----------



## wrxmania

HOPEFULLY getting the garage door finally fitted tomorrow. Should have been today (and waited weeks longer than expected) but may engineer was ill ...


----------



## wrxmania

Electric garage door finally fitted today so the rest of the work can re-commence. Looks great, is insulated, has a manual override and auto-retract if you get under it and works well.







Builder will be back in soon and electrician coming soon to spec up, including properly wiring in the door unit etc


----------



## PaulN

Id have taken the sink out.... after you cleaned it up youd get a few quid and the waterproofing would have been easier.

Garage looks good.


----------



## wrxmania

Thanks Paul,

The sink was removed and the pipe work was sorted before a concrete plinth was built to seal in the pipework coming out of the floor (including the mains water feed) and the damp proofing was completed


----------



## wrxmania

Garage work re-started today, planning the entrance ramp and then levelling and installing battens, ready for the remainder of the strapping etc on the walls. The walls and ceiling will be 40mm insulated Gyproc.

The roof currently slopes but this is being installed level, which will look better, work better for the lights and fit around the new roller shutter better aesthetically - also make the window look better as it's straight and the roof slopes around it!

Youtube Link


----------



## ghost_walker

wrxmania said:


> The walls and ceiling will be 40m insulated Gyproc.


well thats gonna be warm then!!


----------



## wrxmania

Lol - edited to be 40mm - 40metres thick may be overkill!


----------



## ghost_walker

it is Scotland mind so it might not be quite thick enough.

winter here can be brutal at times!!


----------



## wrxmania

Battening inside has now been completed ready for the electrician and plumber to do their work, before it is all sheeted this weekend!






Electrician due in tomorrow to rewire the whole garage, including RCDs, sockets, wiring for lighting (4 x double 5ft strip lights - 6000k), wire in the garage door, exterior light etc. He is also going to rewire and replace the entire fusebox assembly in the house too 

Plumber coming in too to move plumbing for the sink in it's new position, and run a proper tap to the exterior for the pressure washer etc.

This weekend should see all the sheeting being done inside the garage, then the plumber and electrician can finish off, lights fitted etc, and then we can start doing more outside building work and sort the inside ready to use - including cabinets/workbench etc.

Eventually we'll get there!


----------



## wrxmania

Ramp into the garage concreted tonight so ready for the electrician (and hopefully) plumber tomorrow. Builder is also putting up the insulated ceiling tomorrow too.

Hopefully start looking a LOT better pretty soon


----------



## wrxmania

Sorry - not had a chance to update.

Now have a decent bit of progress on the garage so far.

All the battening and basics were done:






Then after days of work by the builder, the basics of the plumbing being sorted and the electrician doing a first fix (including planning a new fuse box etc for the house) it looked like this:





The builder then did the first run of taping/filling before he headed off on a cruise of the Carribbean for 10 days, to take us to the current level:








Then we had the final fix of the plumbing:




Followed by the final fix (to be followed by some logistical tidying up) of the electrics & lights (one tube broken in the box!) (including a new board and wiring set up in the house):







And all the cabinets were delivered today (work surface next week):




Progress is being made!


----------



## enc

Great project !!


----------



## wrxmania

Garage coming along - electrician fitted spur and a good quality thermal heater, and gave the place a quick tidy up ready for the builder when he gets back from holidays, and fitted a replacement tube into one enclosure so now all are working well


----------



## JB052

Its getting there. Looking forward to seeing it kitted out.


----------



## SAMS350ZGT

This might be a daft question but i suffered a similar problem with puddles on the garage floor, constantly having to oil my tools etc and couldn't find out where the ingress of water was coming from until a mate who's a builder came round to have a look and spotted that the guttering was really badly adjusted. A couple of hours later and no more water leaks and a totally dry garage. a fantastic looking job you've done there. do you reckon you'll have moved in by Christmas?


----------



## wrxmania

Yeah - should hopefully be using it within the next week or so, give or take some decorative work, certainly pretty much done by end of November.

As for the water, was certainly a damp proofing issue, and a poor floor. Solved now, and the garage roof/guttering was almost new so all good there.

Builder back from holiday so was in looking at progress tonight. Will be back working again this week.


----------



## WaxIsForWinners

Looks a great space, should be ideal to work from when fully finished!


----------



## euge07

good project, looking forward to seeing the cabinets installed, sorry if I missed it but where did you get them?
I am planning to do the same to my own garage next year


----------



## wrxmania

As ever the cabinets came from Ikea - cheaper than B&Q etc, better quality, 25 year guarantee and great service. The surface is a basic one from B&Q simply because it was 3 metres long and the IKEA longest is 2.4m, and need 2.8m so saves buying two and joining.


----------



## euge07

wrxmania said:


> As ever the cabinets came from Ikea - cheaper than B&Q etc, better quality, 25 year guarantee and great service. The surface is a basic one from B&Q simply because it was 3 metres long and the IKEA longest is 2.4m, and need 2.8m so saves buying two and joining.


just right you are, nothing wrong with ikea for a garage, that is where I will go,

Do you know how much they cost you so far?


----------



## happmadison1978

Speechless about that sink! Thought it was a gonner- great work!


----------



## PaulN

I am loving the turn around... have to be honest at the beginning i thought it would be anywhere as good.

Id have gone for spots and halogens for lighting though.


----------



## Hasan1

Coming along nicely


----------



## chepch

Great progress here. Love a good project. Keep it up.


----------



## wrxmania

Another day and a bit with the builder in the garage. Really starting to take shape now.


----------



## wrxmania

PaulN said:


> I am loving the turn around... have to be honest at the beginning i thought it would be anywhere as good.
> 
> Id have gone for spots and halogens for lighting though.


Yeah - did some research on various builds and types of lights and worked out basically this, diffused gives a far better spread of light all round, and less reflection on paintwork etc.

Looks like it will do the business.


----------



## ghost_walker

updates?


----------



## wrxmania

Yep - get some pics at the weekend. Managed to get a coat of emulsion/dealer in the walls and ceiling and it's starting to take shape. Hope to get the cabinets built if not installed too. 

Should be good when all done &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## ghost_walker

any pics yet?


----------



## wrxmania

Hi all. 

Loads of work has been done over the last few months here and nearing being useable. 

Will post an update soon 👍😄

Brian.


----------



## JordanE

updates!!!


----------



## rob267

Updates please buddy. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## wrxmania

Hi guys,

Sorry for the delay in reply. Much has been done, and much much cash has been consumed too!! 

The garage is 90% done, needs some more paintwork, work to the window inside and out, and all of the work to prep the insides/fill the cupboards etc (which all currently reside in a 4 man tent in my garden, where they have been since the start!).

The garage has now had the following work done:

Tanked, sealed and new concrete floor
Electric roller shutter door, with safety manual override
Roof properly attached to the walls (it literally was held down by it's weight)
Completely insulted (40mm) walls and ceiling and the proper frames built to support all of the walls super flat
Completely rewired, including a new fuse box & some wiring in the house to suit
Completely re-plumbed, and exterior tap fitted
Lots of cleaning on the sink!!
4 x 5ft ceiling lights
Concrete ramp into garage
Rear wall of garage roughcast and 2 cracks brought back to the brick.
Wall to the side of the garage has been stripped back to the brick, sealed, repaired and then re-roughcast (this took many days of hard manual work to get it back to the brick)
New side gate and fence built and installed between the garage and the house
Ikea cabinets & B&Q work surface installed, which took a plinth to be built under the cabinets to lift them, and kkckboards etc then needing to be made to fit
Interior plasterwork sealed and then 2 coats of paint. Needs another good coat and some work on the woodwork, the window inside and out and some other finishing touches (including the roofline) and, eventually, I'll paint the floor.


Uploading the pictures now for y'all


----------



## Slammedorion

Waiting for the pics :lol:


----------



## wrxmania

Taking a while!


----------



## wrxmania

Here we go - before painting:









And as it was getting it first coats of paint/sealant:

[url=https://flic.kr/p/RR31AS]





First cab trial fitted, but the whole lot needs lifted to get over the step etc:


----------



## wrxmania

Work on the wall commences:









Side gate build (no shot of the gate shut stupidly!):




Can't find my during shots but here are the cabinets, work surface, kick panel, plinth, sealing and various trims in place, with the doors fitted. Needs some alignment to get spot on:








Getting there - now needs final painting inside, all of the contents & cabinet interiors sorted and then getting used!


----------



## olionabike

Looks great! Where are the cabinets from? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## transtek

Coming along leaps and bounds! Just a quick question: The lights you're using, are they LEDs and if so, how many watts each (I guess there are two strips in each lamp)? as I am just about to buy the same ones, rated at 40W per lamp (two 20W strips), and wanted to know how much light they actually give out so I know how many to buy. Cheers!


----------



## wrxmania

Nah - I did some research online on cost vs quality of light and bought 6k daylight bulbs rather than LED and spent the money on Thorn enclosures. A total of 8 bulbs in the garage is tonnes of light for what I need.


----------



## wrxmania

olionabike said:


> Looks great! Where are the cabinets from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All in the info above the pics - cabs, doors etc are all from Ikea, as ever - cheaper, better made and easy to assemble (and a 25 guarantee on them).

Had to buy the surface from B&Q to get the length I needed at the right cost.


----------



## wrxmania

Still had zero time to get in the garage and start sorting - did manage to empty the entire tent (the tent AND the grass are ruined after being up for nearly 6 months!).

Garage looks like a pigsty but at least everything is clean and safe inside!


----------



## percymon

wrxmania said:


> Garage looks like a pigsty but at least everything is clean and safe inside!


Lol know the feeling, having fixed some free to me kitchen units over the last few weeks, 10 bags of rubbish to the tip and i still have too much stuff. !


----------



## euphoria

What an excellent build! Thanks for sharing! Love the ikea units


----------



## Cookies

Brilliant work. That looks like a great space for all your gear now. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## wrxmania

Sorry - no real updates although a few bits of tidying have been happening. Today so far I have sanded (and taken off the cement etc!!) from these racks and then painted them, trying to dodge the rain before I had to bring them inside to finish drying.




Hoping to get in, tidy it some today, clean the cupboards at the back and get all the shelves fitted, start sorting some of the tools etc. Also needs it's fine paint coats too.


----------



## wrxmania

Spent the last couple of days getting some Dulux washable paint onto the walls, doing some of the woodwork in white gloss and getting the roof painted. Hopefully gradually be able to put it all back together a bit over the next few days, finally!


----------



## wrxmania

The painting work on the walls, skirtings and roof in the nearly finished Garage refurb is nearly done and hopefully I can start to put it all into some sort of shape soon!! Needs a really good clean too, including the floor. The windows needs a bit of work, and multiple coats of paint as does some woodwork around the sink plinth and the sockets/switches at the garage door (mounted on a board) to make it look less industrial. Overall I am pretty pleased with it. Some quick shots to give you an idea:





As I was finishing painting last night, one of my racks for car stuff, which needs bolted to the other as a support strap is missing, collapsed - wood straight through the wall about an inch squared!! Luckily not in too bad a place and I have been building up layers of filler on it before painting that area.


----------



## andyfish

Thanks for sharing - and respect on such a great piece of work.

I had no idea on how i got so much crap in my garage (crap = essential man stuff) but you beat me hands down!

Great work


----------



## wrxmania

Indeed - some of it is due to head to the shed! Also now have 2 bikes, a trike and a bike trailer in there just now, as well as a dog basket, an oil heater, a spare Karcher PW, and a running pram.

Hopefully get time to get in and start sorting it all soon


----------



## wrxmania

Started the process of cleaning & sorting, began by rebuilding the car "stuff" storage racks and even used the RaceGlaze sample bottle of wax polish on the storage cabinets (and used used some Hydrate 80 on a few rust bits!)





Started to populate the racks but loads of organising to do:


----------



## wrxmania

Spent a few hours later today working on the garage.

After doing some cleaning, chiselling off plaster splashes from the concrete floor, etc, started to clean some of the items staying in the garage.

Dehumidifier before/during/afters - used G101 and a brush, then some soapy water spray. I also used some really old Wonder Wheels Trim & Rubber Dressing for all the plastics, which was alright - and some cheap MF cloths (many were used!)






Titan Hoover:



Pressure Washer:



Where they will live:



Mont Blanc Bike Racks:




Comparison:




And then tonight, had to put all the junk back in - some of which is heading to the dump, still to sort all of the racks as stuff in piles and all the shelf boxes are empty etc. Starting to take a bit of shape though





Hope to get the rest of the basic sorting and start better cleaning done in the next week or two, but not a lot of time!


----------



## craigblues

The sink!!! Wow, what a difference a bit of hard work gives.


----------



## wrxmania

Indeed. The sink needs a bit of work again as there are soldering splashes on it from the plumber and it was also cemented/splashed etc. Will get that done.


----------



## N8KOW

Any updates? Amazing work!


----------



## m0bov

Nudge!


----------



## rambo1969

Titan hoover any good?


----------

